

Acoustic 'cloaking device' shields objects from sound - elasticdog
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13905573

======
jeggers5
As cool as this is, I seriously doubt that this is something new. I'd say the
military has had this technology for years now. We're just hearing about it
now.

